# is this guy really Mwanza Gulf?



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a small colony of P. nyererei mwanza gulf however the male looks more like a Ruti Island.








what do you think?
also I'm not sure I only have 1 male. How could i tell if i have a subdominant male?
here is a picture of the gang (1 was missing, hiding somewhere)








thanks a lot for your help
tim


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't have either of those, but will say this about my Igombe. The male looks like that in my mbuna tank but much paler in my peacock-hap tank and the more beautiful "expected" colors in a species tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi This fish seems closer to the mwanza gulf strain due to the very light blue color on the first rays of the dorsal fin, the ruti doesn't have this at all.
xris


----------



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

From the original shipment....although with the 'locale' given as Mwanza Gulf......who can be sure about anything?

Dominant male








Subdominant male


----------

